# Audi S5 - 2 Day Detail



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

*Audi S5 - 2 Day Detail (New pics page 6!)*

Afternoon Chaps and Chapette's

I posted a short detail about my S5 a few months ago, but in all honesty it wasn't really worthy of a detail thread, was just a quick job and i wasn't happy with the results.

However, to top my poor results off Audi decided to give my car one of their "washes" when it was in having some service work carried out. Therefore when i had time I vowed I was going to spend some quality time on her and get her looking nice again.

So, i placed my first order with polished bliss (thanks guys) to get me more into the mood and with some shiny new toys from members on here too.

Here is the car as she was 2 days ago, clean ish but just general road grime and some swirling:










Thanks to polished bliss for some toys and of course the AF 3-2 offer.










So first up was my wheels, by far the dirtyest part of the car, these were tackled with various brushes and Autobrites Purple Rain:










While the Purple rain was doing it's job i went round the presoaked the car with AF Citrus power.










After been left to dwell for a few minutes this was washed off with the Nilfisk:










I also used the AF Citrus power as a cleaner for my brush for the badges and other hard to reach areas, IMO i thought the AF Citrus power was more suited for this, as the pre-wash hardly did anything in this experience.










After the Purple rain was washed off the wheels where really clean, impressed by this product to say it was touchless, however i wanted to give them a good going over with bilberry too:










The car was then rinsed again to make sure any loose grit was gone, then washed with 2bm and AF Lather with a microfibre sponge.










And then dried with a Polished Bliss super drying towel which was easily my favourite product of the detail.










After i dried the car, i checked on the Aerospace 303 i applied to the engine bay earlier in the day, looking good.










That was the end of day one and the car was put in the garage.

*Day 2 - Polishing day*

I purchased a few new toys for my attempt on the S5, these were got ready for the detail.

Festool Shinex 150, Home made sungun etc.










As i wasn't looking for a 100% correction but mainly to remove the swirls which were picked up at Audi i opted for some Megs 205 on a Lake country constant pressure polishing pad and see how we go, the car was masked up:










These are the swirls which were present allover the car, light but show up easily in the sun:










Unfortunately the Megs 205 wasnt cutting the mustard on Audi's hard paint so i swapped to some Scholl 17+ and onto a Lake country orange pad.

Results were a lot better after only one hit and just needed a little refining:










Looking a lot better under the home made sungun, this was before refining:










The true sun also showed that the correction had come out well, the aircraft trails did my head in all morning as they looked like holograms!!










To refine the finish i changed to a black Lake country finishing pad with some AF rejuvenate, i read that this has a little cut so will finish down nicely as well as preparing the paint for LSP:










After the refining was done, i dusted down the car and looked at applying my LSP,

Today i used Swissvax Best of Show on the paintwork and Swissvax Shield to the wheels and doorshuts:










BOS was applied via a Swissvax sponge applicator and left to cure for around 10 minutes, while i was waiting and coated the wheels and door shuts then removed with a Eurow Ultra plush towel
*
Finished Pics:
*



























When the BOS was left for a few hours i applied a 2nd coat and spruced up the interior and cleaned the glass:

Products used where, Autoglym leather cleaner, Autoglym Leather Balm, Autoglym Glass cleaner



















Hope you enjoyed the read,

Ric.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats stunning.

I also love the interior of the new Audis along with the gear surround.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

ummm... wow?
Given me more motivation on my own Audi now!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good....nice job...

Got to love V8 Audis with red leather...... 

:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thats stunning.
> 
> I also love the interior of the new Audis along with the gear surround.


Thanks, the Carbon surround/trims "Atlas" is a £1000 extra from Audi, i'm glad i didn't pay for it, was already on the car!



The Cueball said:


> Looks good....nice job...
> 
> Got to love V8 Audis with red leather......
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks, i don't understand why they moved away from the V8's in the new S5's  probably emissions related crap!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking proper clean m8


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job mucka. Lovely car and well worth all your hard work.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking so much better now
the paint has a real depth and a sheen to it
black so rewarding
made me smile about the plane trails,i had the exact same thing last weekend on the black astra,stand back...bugger...oh its a plane :lol:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome car chief. Looking the nuts now.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome car chief. Looking the nuts now.





tonyy said:


> Looks very nice





DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Cheers guys,

I forgot to mention the excellent Pressed plates from Elite car car also! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great. Benefitted massively from machining


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning car youve got mate great work too.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice work, nice car, nice Festool, nice collection of Swissvax!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic and used some great gear, love these and the sound amazing


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

awesome job bud, such an awesome motor


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

very nicely done , car looks amazing:doublesho


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great, nice depth to the paint.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stunning job mate, that 3rd pic from the bottom is


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats very nice work! and a nice car


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

stunning motor buddy. one of these days....!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely work Ric. Looks stunning mate!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good..

nice festool  now your "one of us, one of us, one of us" :lol:

If it was my car I would plasti-dip the front grille to make it matte black, would look brilliant on that car.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> looks good..
> 
> nice festool  now your "one of us, one of us, one of us" :lol:
> 
> If it was my car I would plasti-dip the front grille to make it matte black, would look brilliant on that car.


thanks mate,

you can buy the black out grill from Audi but i think i prefer the silver, so far


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome work, looks stunning


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Crackng work Ric


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

hey great car great work! what kind of mpg would you get with easy driving 10 maybe


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

R2P said:


> hey great car great work! what kind of mpg would you get with easy driving 10 maybe


depends, easily sees 35 on a motorway run, spirited can be 5-15


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great results buddy, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job......


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Great results buddy, nice work :thumb:





Aucky said:


> Lovely





David Proctor said:


> Great job......





Miguel Pestana said:


> Awesome work, looks stunning





butler2.8i said:


> Crackng work Ric


thanks guys


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job and lovely looking interior spec you have, I have a S5 Cab and get nowhere close to 35mpg on a motorway, 29's the best I've had up to now but who cares, we both drive great cars :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Pure sex on wheels lol!! Awesome job mate, that Swissvax is excellent, must give it a go!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - that's cracking!!

I love these S5's, very smart & such a classy car. :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice  

Gonna give mine a very similar treatment soon!


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

hotwaxxx said:


> Thats stunning.
> 
> I also love the interior of the new Audis along with the gear surround.


+1:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Ric. I remember my old Audi - hard as nails (paint that is!)

S5 looks spot on now


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome work


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the bump.

To update this a little, i've had a bit of work carried out to her the last few months:


Eibach pro kit 25mm lowering.
AMD Remap (359bhp to 388bhp & 477nm Torque)
Miltek Stainless exhaust
H&R Spacers
20" Wheels

Some pics to follow when i get the new wheels back from the bodyshop.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Eibach and Miltek

Yes mate.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Lush! Bet it sounds amazing with the Milltek!


----------



## sunders2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks Fantastic! Love these cars.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Random question but could i have seen this around rotherham?? Looks very familiar haha does look great though matey


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Stunning finish and top job :argie::argie:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Random question but could i have seen this around rotherham?? Looks very familiar haha does look great though matey


We live in Rotherham but on the outer edges, so possibly yes


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Amazing work!!!:doublesho:doublesho
Your engine bay is just perfect.It can't be cleaner than this!!Bravo.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning finish!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome! nothing more to say!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> We live in Rotherham but on the outer edges, so possibly yes


Oh right was around hellaby/bramley area i possibly saw it and became jealous of you haha


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> Thanks for the bump.
> 
> To update this a little, i've had a bit of work carried out to her the last few months:
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Just a little update to this, a few pics with my mods, since i posted the above list i've also added some Genuine Audi 20" alloys to the list, let me know what you think!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks very well  :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks Gorgeous, the 20 inch rims with the dripping wet paint, is pure class.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is stunning.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

That is perfect, you have done a very good job on the correction of the S5. Looks amazing! :argie:

Chris


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

cheers guys


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

That is one beautiful car.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome, the best looking audi i've ever seen.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Now I know she isn't a Clio, but wow I would lick that! 

Superb job!


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Now that's a nice car!

There's something about the A5's; it makes me feel like it's the complete car, especially with a V8 lurking under the bonnet.

Nice finish by the way; I'd be very proud of that


----------



## red63 (Jun 22, 2012)

car looks fantastic. hope i can get mine looking the same in time:thumb:


----------



## Webster (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks amazing mate, need to get mine done like this sometime


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing car and work :thumb:


----------



## davstt (Aug 26, 2009)

just stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work, beautiful car


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely car and great results. Said it before and I'll say it again, can't beat a nice shiny black Audi


----------

